
Show HN: A tool to see the orgchart of any company - federiconitidi
https://buildorgchart.herokuapp.com
======
federiconitidi
Hi everyone, I wanted to share with you my organization charting/
visualization project. I started working on this for an organizational
research class, but I though that it could potentially be useful in other
scenarios (e.g. consulting or sales) so I developed it further.

Right now the script takes into account mainly the person's job title and the
location. Job titles are matched against a library of macro positions, to
understand the functional role. Location is normalized and then used to
identify offices, countries and regions and group accordingly. These data are
then fed into a random forest algo that sketches out a best guess of the lines
of reporting.

Hope you guys will find it interesting/ useful and if you have any feedback
I'd love to hear!

------
pouta
Would love to see it in action by after pressing getting started nothing
happens.

Using Firefox on Android

~~~
federiconitidi
Oh that's weird, I'll definitely check! I only tested it on Chrome from pc &
mac and is working well. Note: I suggest you give it a go from a laptop, the
visualization is not yet optimized for smartphone

